# is this a Netherland Dwarf?



## JamesCarden (Sep 17, 2007)

is this a netherland dwarf?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHABT2Adee0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHABT2Adee0[/ame]

If so it it a baby? maybe 3 weeks old or so?


----------



## Butterfinger (Sep 17, 2007)

If it is a Nethie, it'll be the first harlie Nethie I've ever seen 

I can't tell you the breed, and I wouldn't trust an educated guess, because it's still such a young bunny, but I can tell you that it's definitely a baby 

~Diana and Butter


----------



## RunnyBabbitRabbitry (Sep 17, 2007)

I think it is a baby harlequin.


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 17, 2007)

*RunnyBabbitRabbitry wrote: *


> I think it is a baby harlequin.


Harlequin is the colour rather than the breed . Its definitely not a Netherland Dwarf though, it could possibly be a mini lop and because its so young its ears havent flopped yet!


----------



## Celestial Wind (Sep 17, 2007)

It is defonatlycute!


----------



## clarzoo (Sep 17, 2007)

Wooh, it's a young one. Probably only 3 weeks old!

Definitely japanese Harlequin color- I doubt it is a Netherland Dwarf it isn't small enough or rounded enough. Possibly aHolland Lop, ears are small enough and they come in Harli. Most likely a mix though.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Sep 17, 2007)

*Sarah8000 wrote: *


> *RunnyBabbitRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think it is a baby harlequin.
> ...



Actually, ARBA does classify a harlequin breed.



I have no clue but it looks like a holland baby to me - like the ones I have seen before. It's SO cute!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 17, 2007)

Well Mama is a chubby harlequin dwarf. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WlauEbHA_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8WlauEbHA_I[/ame]

Mind you, there's a brief glimpse of somebun who could be Papa at the beginning of this one, and he doesn't look too dwarish. (And as an aside, I hope thevideographer is keeping them apart!) 

sas :shock:


----------



## gentle giants (Sep 17, 2007)

Can't say for sure, but Momma looks like a mix to me. And I aggre with Pipp-I hope that wasn't the dad!


----------



## Pipp (Sep 17, 2007)

LOL! The Mom looks like my little Sherry, and I always refer to her as a dwarf cross, but lately anything with little ears like that is a dwarf to me.  

And it appears that was the Dad, and the poor Mom was probably a little mixed breeding machine, seeing as they weren't being kept apart judging from this video. 

She looks so harried! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyCPLrrwAfU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyCPLrrwAfU[/ame]



sas :?


----------



## hopntailrabbitry (Sep 17, 2007)

How old is the bunny? Is it with the doe still? To me it looks some kind of smaller breed but you will just have to wait and see when it gets older, I actually can't really tell what breed it is.



Good Luck though!


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 17, 2007)

I think we ought to get Pam in on this one....

Based on the way the rabbit is moving - I'm guessing it is 2.5 - 3 weeks. However, to me, it looks larger than a dwarf would look at that age (based on what my lionheads look like).

I wonder if a harlequin would be that size at that age (the breed harlequin)..or if another breed would be that size...

It just seems too big to be a dwarf to me based on how it is walking...

Peg


----------



## pamnock (Sep 17, 2007)

Hard to say what someone might have mixed together. Mom looks like a tort Netherland Dwarf. The baby appears to be a japanese harli Netherland. I agree that it looks about 2 1/2 - 3 weeks old, but at this young age, many of the small breed babies are very similar in appearance.

Pam


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 18, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> *Sarah8000 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *RunnyBabbitRabbitry wrote: *
> ...


Must be just America then as Harlequin is just a colour in the UK!


----------



## pamnock (Sep 18, 2007)

Harlequin is also a breed in the UK . . .

http://www.thebrc.org/harl.htm


----------



## Sarah8000 (Sep 19, 2007)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Harlequin is also a breed in the UK . . .
> 
> http://www.thebrc.org/harl.htm


That really only goes into detail about the colour...


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Sep 19, 2007)

Actually, that is the breed Harlequin. Harlequin is also a color but the link Pam posted is the breed. That is a picture of a Harlequin, its color in the U.K. is called Black Harlequin and in the U.S.it would be called Black Japanese.


----------

